

Ask HN: Do you still use your Ipad or Ipad mini? - gamechangr

I&#x27;ve noticed that I use:<p>1) My Mac Pro less than before<p>2) My Mac Air more than before<p>3) My Ipad -- way less than before<p>4) My Ipad mini - a little less than before<p>And use of my phone has increased.<p>Am I the only one or are you noticing a difference in what you prefer?
======
byoung2
I used to carry my iPad around but as my phone got bigger (HTC Amaze at 4.3"
to Note 4 at 5.7"), tablet use went down as phone use went up. About 6 weeks
ago, however, I replaced my laptop with a Surface Pro 3, so tablet use has
gone back up, though I use it with the keyboard attached 95% of the time.

EDIT: my iPad 1 is now a monitor for our security cameras at home...it is more
stable than the android version And has gone for a solid year without
crashing. The android one crashes a few times a day.

------
sjs382
I used to use my Nexus 7 about 75% of the time, with my (very small) Droid
Mini and (very dated, barely usable) Lenovo splitting the remaining 25%.

I recently got a new MBP, and my usage patterns for all for the devices have
changed. Now I'm about 33%, all the way around.

------
wwwhatcrack
What? You don't have an apple watch?!

~~~
gamechangr
Nope.

I sure didn't mean that to come across like I had everything.

I think the Iwatch is too new to know if there is a deviation from the way you
"used to use it".

Funny though :)

------
gamechangr
Do you use your Ipad less?

